#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Cadworx Plant 2009

## trifilo

Someone might help me get the ***** of Cadworx plant 2009?



thank you very muchSee More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## bajwa75

Please upload for share, I hope some one ***** it,
or
Download links please

----------


## SIDDORU

i have it  :Smile:  the *****

----------


## loopkk

> i have it  the *****



please post :Smile:

----------


## SIDDORU

the ***** work with full version of cadworx plant, p&id or equipment

----------


## sam786

can u send me the *****s plzzz thx






> the ***** work with full version of cadworx plant, p&id or equipment

----------


## tetongko

yes please....
i love to try it

----------


## SIDDORU

Contact my  :Smile:  ...siddoru@ yahoo.com
I was traveling .... now i'm back .. you can send me an e-mail and i will reply with the ***** for cadworx plant 2009.
I'm loking ***** for coade caesarII 5.0, 5.1 if you have it please send it to me
 :Smile:

----------


## sam786

did u find cadworx plant2009 *****

----------


## sam786

did u find cadworx plant2009 *****







> Someone might help me get the ***** of Cadworx plant 2009?
> 
> thank you very much

----------


## ASUAREZT

hello, I'm a beginner in pipe design and told me to find the cadworx to begin in the field of designing pipe, I would like to know if you can send me or post the ***** of cadworx
Thanks

----------


## ugandan

everyone says "i have it" but noone writes any link. is there anybody really has plant2009 and its *****

----------


## garlic

See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## sam786

But i have cadworx P&id 2009 and cadworx equipment 2009's ***** only i have not cadworx plant 2009 *****  :Frown: 





> ...sorry, but I say "I have it not" but I am very interested in testing this ***** ;-)
> Because it`s a very good prog for easy plant design in autocad.
> So, let us wait and see - I`m sure it comes...
> may be for Christmas ;-)

----------


## anum_aye

> But i have cadworx P&id 2009 and cadworx equipment 2009's ***** only i have not cadworx plant 2009 *****



can u give that asim i need p&id 2009 ***** and if anybody have the cadworx plant 2009 ***** plzzz

----------


## Doc-Snape

Hi sam786,
please can you send the "medizine" for P&ID and equipment to me :-) 
Im still looking for plant 2009 c***k, too

----------


## namasral

> can u give that asim i need p&id 2009 ***** and if anybody have the cadworx plant 2009 ***** plzzz



will u send me those ***** to me 
namasral@yahoo.com

many thanks

----------


## namasral

> i have it  the *****



please email me the link or email me those carck at
namasral@yahoo.com

many thanks

----------


## namasral

> i have it  the *****



please post or email me 
namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## garlic

..same please for me...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It would be nice if someone tells here if he got an answer, because there is no official release or iso out until now...

----------


## ASUAREZT

please can someone send me some ***** of coade suite 2009? cadworx pi&d equipmen steel....either   very very thanks
ing.suarezt@gmail.com

----------


## sunney445

thank you

----------


## Doc-Snape

> ..same please for me...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Yes, it would be nice if we get an answer. I asked a few people but nothing happend till now. If there is a c***k out for a part of the cadworx suite please share it :Smile: 
You can get the whole 2009 suite here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Without any ********.

----------


## alexcv

thank you

----------


## anum_aye

i have found all the *****s my email id is anum_aye@hotmail.com







> Yes, it would be nice if we get an answer. I asked a few people but nothing happend till now. If there is a c***k out for a part of the cadworx suite please share it
> You can get the whole 2009 suite here:
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## garlic

...you got mail...
...but why not upload for all users ?

----------


## pachanga

your mail is not available, the mail is incorrect

----------


## ASUAREZT

Please can you send me ***** of cadworx plant an equipment,please please i'm very interesting in learning cadworx
Thanks
mi e-mail is ....   ing.suarezt@gmail.com

----------


## Tiberius

> Contact my  ...siddoru@ yahoo.com



Can you send me the *****?

Thank you

----------


## Doc-Snape

> i have found all the *****s my email id is anum_aye@hotmail.com



Hi Anum,
please send the c***k or the link for this to my e-mail adress  doc_snape@gmx.net
Thank you very much

----------


## mavericklf1

Some body has this magic *****????? I've sent some  e-mails and I didn't recieve any answer about this ***** :Mad:   :Confused: 

Please upload to mediafire or rapidsahre or other server ans post the link :Cool: 

Thanks

Regards :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SoftwareCK

From SoftwareCK (s o f t w a r e . c k @ g m a i l . c o m   or  c k . s o f t w a r e @ y a h o o . c o m  / c k . s o f t w a r e @ l i v e . c o m)


Dear Readers,


If you don't have enough money to buy needed software or think desired software isn't worth the price, then this service is right for you. 
We offer any kind of services: 

- professional *****ing of any kind of software (CAD, CAM, CAE, EDA, GIS, PCB, FEA, CNC, CFD, PDS, 3D etc.) designed for any kind of operating systems(Windows 95/98/ME/2000/XP, Linux, Free BSD, OS/2, etc.) 

- producing ******s, licenses for different protection systems (FlexLM, SentinelLM, ElanLM, CrypKey, etc.) 

- producing emulators for any kind of dongles (SentinelPro, SentinelSuperPro, Hasp4, Hardlock, WIBU, Guardant, etc.) 

- quality reverse engineering (recompilation of programs, algorithms reconstruction, etc.) 

- any other reverse engineering services... 
All software we offer have been completely *****ed and tested carefully by expert in corresponding field. All are full versions including all modules and full manuals and tutorials. Also ***** and/or license and/or software dongle emulator file and step-by-step install guide are included in the CDs. When you install, you just follow the step-by-step install guide we supplied, its very easy. If you are interested in any programs in our list, just email us please, reply will not keep your waiting. Our program list updates once a week. If the program you are looking for is not listed here, you can tell us, maybe we can find it for you. We provide qualitative performance of breaking for well protected expensive programs and programs with lower degree of protection. Cost of the service rendered by us is influenced with a degree and a kind of protection of the software.

Our update list of software as on 20-03-2008 is as follow:


New Software: 
=========== 
Aspenone Aspen Engineering Suite V2006.5 - 6 Cds 
Aspenone Aspen Hysys V2006.5 ( With Manuals)  1Cd 
Codeware Compress Build V6258 - 1 Cd 
Paulin Reserach Group ( Prg) 2007 Software - 1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Engineering Suite V2006 - 6 Cds 
Earthdecision Suite (Gocad) 2.1.6 - 1 Cd 
Etap V5.5 (With Manuals) - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Romeo V4.3.1 - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Dynsim V4.2.3 - 1Cd 
Invensys Simsci Hextran.V9.1 - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Pipephase V9.1 - 1Cd
Petroleum Experts Ipm V6.0 - 1Cd 
Coade Cadworx Datasheets V2008 - 1Cd
Coade Cadworx Equipment V2008 - 1Cd
Coade Cadworx Ip V2008 - 1Cd
Coade Cadworx P And Id Pro V2008 - 1Cd
Coade Cadworx Plant Pro V2008 - 1Cd
Coade Cadworx Steel Pro V2008 - 1Cd
Aveva Review V6.3 - 1Cd
Delcam Featurecam Incl Solid Plugin V13.3.0.13 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Merak Peep 3.0 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Ofm 2007.1 - 1Cd
Intergraph Smartplant3D Suit V 8.0 2007 - 1Dvd 

Thermoflow V17 2007 - 1Cd 
Thermoflow V2006 - 1Cd 

Bentley Staad Pro V2007 - 1Cd 
Mastercam X2 V11 Sp1 - 2CDs 
Algor Pipe Pack V10 Sp3 - 1Cd 
Robobat Robot Office V20 - 1Dvd 
E-Ware Etank 2000 V1.7 - 1Cd 
Tekla Structures V13.0 - 1Cd 
Thermoflow Suite V17 2007 Edition - 1 Cd 
Infochem Multiflash V3.5 - 1Cd 
Coade Caesar Ii V5.00.6 - 1Cd 
Coade Pvelite V2006 - 1Cd 
Schlumberger Ofm V2005 Edition 1.2 - 1Cd 
Dyadem Pha Pro V6.0 - 1Cd

Sunrise System Pipenet Vision V1.12 - 1Cd

**** Steady/Tranient Fluid Flow xysis Of Pipe, Duct And Sprinkler Networks *****
Solidcam V2007 R11.1 - 1Cd
Primavera Expedition V10.1 - 2Cds
Sescoi-Worknc V17.03 - 1Cd
Ugs Nx 5.0.25 - 1Dvd
Csi Sap2000 V11.0 - 1Cd
Imold2006 For Solidworks - 1Cd
Haliburton Landmark (Dss) V2003.14 - 1Cd
Bentley Autopipe Xm V8.0.9.00.14 - 2006 Ed - 1Cd 

Zeataline Pipesupport-Pro V3.1 - 1Cd
Zeataline Pipedata-Pro 7.2 - 1Cd
Cadworx Plant Professional & Cadworx Plant 2007 
, Cadworx Datasheets , Cadworx Fieldpipe ]
Coade Caesar Ii V5.00.6 - 1Cd
Coade Pvelite V2006 - 1Cd
Electronic Corrosion Engineer V4.0 - 1Cd

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Htc Acx And Stx V3.5.65 - 1Cd
Tahoe Pumpbase V2.0C - 1Cd
Dyadem Fmea-Pro V6.0 - 1Cd

Ihs Petra 3.1.9.3 - 1 Cd
Ihs Petra Seis 3.1.9.3 - 1 Cd
Ihs Energy Pipesoft-2 V6.5 - 1Cd

Ihs Energy Gas Lift V2.0 - 1Cd
Ihs Energy Oilwat - Gaswat V10.10 - 1Cd

Ihs Energy Pvtlib V5.01 - 1Cd

Ihs Energy Raptor V3.4 - 1Cd

Ihs Energy Vol Oil - Vol Gas V2.01 - 1Cd

Ihs Energy Subpumpv8.0 - 1Cd

Ihs Energy Perform V6.0 - 1Cd

Interactive Petrophysics 3.3 - 1 Cd
Tekla Structures V13 - 1Cd 
Proteus Engineering Fastship V6.1.29 - 1Cd
Proteus Engineering Maestro V8.7.6 - 1Cd
Dnv Phast And Safeti V6.5 - 1Cd

Infochem Multiflash V3.5 - 1Cd
Abaqus V6.7 Win32 - 2Cds
Calsep Pvtsim V16 - 1Cd
Kappa Ecrin 4.02.04 - 1 Cd
Kappa Emeraude 2.42 - 1 Cd
Kappa Saphir 3.20 - 1 Cd
******* *** Suite 8.1 - 1 Dvd
******* Open******* Suite 8.1 - 1 Dvd
Landmark Desktop-Vip 2003.4 - 1 Cd
Landmark Geographix 2004.1 Sp3 - 1Cd
Landmark Geographix 2007.1 - 1 Cd
Landmark Promax 2003.X - 1 Cd
Paradigm Geolog 6.6 - 1Cd
Roxar Irap Rms 7.5 - 1 Cd
Schlumberger Drilling Office 3.1 - 1 Cd
Schlumberger Eclipse 2007.1 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Ofm 2007.1 - 1 Cd
Schlumberger Petrel 2007.1.2 - 1 Cd
Tritank650 1.40 - 1 Cd
Vmgsim 3.1 Build 36 - 1 Cd
Vmgthermo 5.0 Build 71005 1 - Cd


==================================================  ====

A

Absoft Fortran 8.0  1 Cd
Abaqus V6.7 Win32 - 2Cds
Accelrys Materials Studio V3.2  1Cd 
Acecad Strucad V10.1 - 1Cd 
Actel Designer V6.2 - 1Cd 
Actify Spinfire Complete Pro V2004 - 1Cd 
Adapco Starcd V3.2 - 1Cd (For Linux) 
Adapco Starcd V3.22 - 1Cd (For Windows Nt) 
Adaptsoft Adapt Builder V1.54 - 1Cd 
Adaptsoft Adapt Pt V7.1 1Cd 
Adaptsoft Adapt Builder Ex Build 3 - 1Cd 
Adaptsoft Adapt Pt V7.10.3 - 1Cd 
Adina System V8.1 - 1Cd 
Agilent Vee Pro V7.5 - 1Cd 
Agilent Advanced Design System (Ads) V2004A - 2Cds 
Airplan V8.5.3 - 1Cd
Air Humid Handling V2004 - 1Cd 
Algor Fea V16 - 1Cd 
Algor Designcheck V19.2- 1Cd 
Algor Pipe Pack V10 Sp3 - 1Cd
Alias Studio Tools V12.0 - 2Cd 
Alias I-Tools V3.5  1Cd 
Alias Maya V7.0 Unlimited - 4Cds 
Alias Motionbuilder V7.0  1Cd + 1Dvd 
Alias Piping Solutions I-Run V3.44  1Cd 
Alias Piping Solutions I-View V2.40  1Cd 
Alias I-Sketch V2.5.1.2  1Cd 
Alias Spoolgen V5.0.1.6  1Cd 
Alias Imagestudio V3.0 - 1Cd 
Alias Portfoliowall V3.0 - 1Cd 
Alldata V8.0 Install Cd  1Cd 
Alldata V8.0 Audi Cd  1Cd 
Alldata V8.0 Volvo Cd Set  4Cds 
Alldata V2004 Gm Dvds  4Dvds + 1Cd 
Altera Quartus Ii V6.0 - 2Cds
Alturion Gps Professional V6.0 - 2Cd 
Altair Hyperworks V7.0 - 1Cd 
Altair Hyperworks V7.0 Service Pack 1 Update - 1Cd 
Altium Dxp Suite V2004 Sp2  1Cd
Amiable Flexisign-Pro 7.6 V2.0776 - 1Cd 
Ansoft Simplore V6.0 - 2Cds 
Ansoft Ephysics - 1Cd 
Ansoft Maxwell Em V10 - 1Cd 
Ansoft Hfss V10.0 - 1Cd
*** Software For Electromagnetic Simulation Of High-Frequency And High-Speed Components *** 
Ansys Designspace V10.0 - 1Cd 
Ansys Multiphysics 10.0 - 3Cds (Win/Linux/Linuxia64) 
Ansys Workbench Suite V10.0 - 2Cds (Win/Linux)
Ansys Multiphysics V10.0 With Service Pack 1  1Cd 
Ansys Workbench V10.0 With Service Pack 1 - 1Cd 
Ansys Icem Cfd V10.0  3Cds (Win/Linuxia64/Linuxamd64) 
Ansys Cfx V10.0  4Cds (Win/Linux/Linuxia64/Linuxamd64) 
Ansys Turbogrid V10.0  2Cd (Win/Linux) 
Ansys Blademodeler V10.0 - 1Cd 
Ansys Heal V8.1 - 1Cd 
Ansys Paramesh V3.0 - 1Cd 
Ansys Cfx Rif V1.4.1 - 1Cd 
Ansys Cfx Tascflow V2.12.2 (Nt/Xp) - 2Cd (Cd1: For Nt Cd2: For Xp Professional) 
Ansys Cfx Bladegen Plus V4.1.10 - 1Cd
Ansys Harvard Thermal Ptd - 1Cd
Ansys Harvard Thermal Tas - 1Cd
Ansys Harvard Thermal Taspcb - 1Cd 
Applied Flow Technology Mercury V5.5.2005.02.03 - 1Cd 
Applied Flow Technology Impulse V3.0.2005.02.03 - 1Cd 
Applied Flow Technology Fathom V6.0.2005.02.03 - 1Cd 
Applied Flow Technology Arrow V3.0.2005.02.09 - 1Cd 
Applied Flow Technology Titan V3.0.2005.02.02 - 1Cd 
Aspen Icarus Products V12.0 - 1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Flarenet V2006 (With Manuals) - 1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Hysys V2006 ( With Manuals)  1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Engineering Suite V2006.5 - 6 Cds
Aspenone Aspen Engineering Suite V2006 - 6 Cds 
Aspenone Aspen Enginnering Suite V2004 - 6 Cds 

Aspen Engineering Suite V12.1 - 3Cds 
Aspentech Htfs V2004 (With Manuals)  1Cd 

Aspenone Aspen Htfs V2006 (With Manuals)  1Cd
Aspenone Aspen Hysys V2006.5 ( With Manuals)  1Cd
Aspenone Aspen Hysys V2004 (With Manuals) 1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Plus V2004 (With Manuals) - 1Cd 
Aspenone B-Jac 2004 - 1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Distil, Hx-Net And Split 2004 (With Manuals) - 1Cd 
Aspenone Aspen Flarenet V2004 (With Manuals) - 1Cd 
Aspentech Aspen Pims V2004  1Cd
Aspenone Aspen Icarus V2004 (With Manuals) - 1Cd
Ashlar Vellum Graphite V7.6.2 - 1Cd
Atlast Software Sketchup.V5.0.232 - 1Cd 
Atir Strap V12.0 - 1Cd
Autodata V5.5.0.0 Multilanguage  2Cds
Autodesk Map 3D V2007 - 2Cds
Autodesk Viz V2007 - 2Cds 
Autodesk Civil Design V2007- 1Cd 
Autodesk Autocad Mechanical V2007 - 2Cds
Autodesk Land Desktop V2007 - 4Cds
Autodesk Autocad Lt V2007 - 1Cd
Autodesk Autocad Electrical V2007- 1Dvd
Autodesk Inventor Professional V11- 1 Dvd 
Autodesk Survey V2007- 1Cd
Autodesk Map 3D V2007 - 2Cds
Autodesk Autocad V2007 - 2Cds
Autodesk Architectural Desktop V2007 - 4Cds
Autodesk Raster Design V2007 - 1Cd
Autodesk Revit Building V9.0 - 3Cds
Autodesk Building System V2007 1Dvd 
Autodesk Revit Building V8.1 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Inventor Series V11 - 1 Dvd 
Autodesk Vault V4.0 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Map 2004 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Mechanical Desktop 2006 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Revit Series V7.0 - 1Cd
Autodesk Revit Structure V2.0 - 1Cd
Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 - 2Cds 
Autodesk Showcase V2007 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Civil 3D V2007 - 5Cds
Autodesk Civil Design Companion V2006 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Survey 2006 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Onsite Enterprise V2.5 - 1Cd 
Autodesk Toxik 1.0 - 1Dvd 
Autodesk Lustre V2.6  1Cd 
Automation Studio Pro Edition V5.0 - 1Cd 
Automationworx Software Suite V2004.25 Multilingual  1Cd 
Autopol For Windows V1.14  1Cd 
Aucotec Elcad Aucoplan V7.3 Multilanguage  1Cd 
Avid Metasync V22.1  1Cd 
Avid Softimage Xsi V4.2  2Cds 
Avid Softimage Xsi V4.2 Behavior Quickstart  1Dvd 
Avid Xpress Pro Hd V5.0.4  1Cd 
Avl Swift V3.1.1 - 1Cd 
Avl Fire V8.31 - 1Cd
Avl Workspace Suite V4.0 -1Cd 
" " 


B 

Beacon Designer V5.1 - 1Cd 
Bentley Autopipe Plus 2004 Edition V08.05.01.11  1Cd 
*** Piping Stress xysis Software *** 
Bentley Autopipe Xm V09.00.00.08.08 - 1Cd 
Bentley Autopipe Xm V8.0.9.00.14 - 2006 Ed - 1Cd 
**** Piping Stress xysis Software **** 
Bentley Autoplant Plant Design 2004 Edition V8.05.00.32  1Cd 
Bentley Autoplant Structural 2004 Edition V8.06.00.11 - 1Cd 
Bentley Building Electrical System V8.05.03.10 
Bentley Stuctural V8.05.03.62  1Cd 
Bentley Microstation Triforma V8.1 - 1Cd 
Bentley Microstation V8.05.02.35 - 1Cd (2005 Edition) 
Bentley Architecture V8.1 .1Cd 
Bentley Explorer 2004 Edition V8.5 - 1Cd 
Bentley Inroads Suite 2004 Edition V8.05 - 1Cd 
Bentley Irasb 2004 Edition V8.05 - 1Cd 
Bentley Architecture V8.05.02.13 - 1Cd (2005 Edition) 
Bentley Microstation Geographics V8.05.02.11  1Cd 
Bentley Geopak Civil Engineering Suite V8.05.02.35  1Cd 
Bentley Microstation Civil Extension V2004 Edition  1Cd 
Bentley Microstation Triforma V8.05.02.15 - 1Cd (2005 Edition) 
Bentley Mx 2004 Edition - 1Cd 
Bentley Hvac V8.05.02.20 - 1Cd (2005 Edition) 
Bentley Stuctural V8.05.02.12  1Cd (2005 Edition) 
Bentley Process And Instrumentation 2004 Edition V8.06.00.14 - 1Cd 
Bentley Redline V8.05.02.35 - 1Cd 
Bentley Powerdraft V08.05.02.35 - 1Cd 
Bentley Jpeg2000 Support For Microstation V2.0 - 1Cd
Bentley Staad Pro V2007 - 1Cd
Bentley / Rebis Winnozl V03.00.00.07 - 1Cd 
Black And Decker Everyday Home Repairs  1Cd 
Blue Ridge Parkway Screen Saver  1Cd 
Bmw Wds V7.0 Multilanguage Dvd  1Dvd
Bobcad-Cam And Bobart V20.4 - 1Cd 
Bobcad-Cam V20.5  1Cd 
Boeing Kork Digital Mapping System V14.0  1Cd 
Boeing Softplotter With Airfield V4.1  1Cd 
Boeing Softplotter With Airfield V4.1 - 1Cd 
Boeing Gis Feature Collection Module V1.2 For Boeing Softplotter V4.1 - 1Cd 
Brother Pe Design V6.0 - 1Cd 
Bricscad Architecturals V4.1.0027 For Autocad - 1Cd
Bricscad Architecturals V4.1.0027 For Bricscad - 1Cd
Bricscad Pro V7.0.0008 - 1Cd 
Bricscad Structural Frames V2.1.0004 - 1Cd


C

Cabinet Vision Solid V3.5 - 1Cd 
Cadpipe Suite 2002 V7.0 For Autocad - 1 Cd 

Cadcam-E Product - 1Cd 
Cadcame_Ugworks_Bidirectional_V1.1 
Cadcame_Catemp_V1.0 
Cadcame_Ciminv_Cat_V1.1 
Cadcame_Ciminv_Ug_V1.1 
Cadcame_Cimpro_Bidirectional_V9.0 
Cadcame_Cimpro_Ug_V2.0 
Cadcame_Cimug_Pro_V1.2 
Cadcame_Igescat5_V1.1 
Cadcame_Igescat_Bidirectional_V7.1 
Cadcame_Igespro_V2.1 
Cadcame_Igesug_V5.0 
Cadcame_Pscat_Bidirectional_V2.2 
Cadcame_Psstep_Bidirectional_V1.2 
Cadcam-E Cat5Works V2.0  1Cd 
Cadcam-E Pscat5 V2.2  1Cd 
Cadcam-E Pspro V3.1  1Cd 
Cadem Seenc Mill V6.1 - 1Cd 
Cadem Seenc Turn V6.1 - 1Cd 
Cadence Orcad V15.7 - 2Cds
Cadence Allegro Silicon Package Board V15.5.1  4Cds
Cadkey Workshop Ex V21.52 - 1Cd 
Cadfix V7.0 - 1Cd
Calsep Pvtsim V16.0 - 1Cd
Calsep Pvtsim V15.0 - 1Cd
Cambridgesoft Biooffice Ultra V2006  1Cd
Cambridgesoft Chemoffice Ultra V2006  1Cd
Camworks V2003 - 1Cd 
Cd-Adapco Group Star-Ccm Plus V1.0  1Cd (For Windows Nt/2000) 
Cd-Adapco Group Star-Design V4.0 For Star-Ccm Plus  1Cd (For Windows Nt/2000) 
Cd Adapco Star Cd V3.26  1Cd
Cdlab Wincan V7.3 Multilanguage  1Cd 
Cei Ensight V8.07 - 1 Dvd 
Cei Harpoon V1.3 - 1Cd 
Cgtech Vericut V5.4 - 1Cd 
Chief Architect V10.0 - 3Cds
Chief Architect Video Training Part1 - 3Cds 
Chief Architect Video Training Part2 - 3Cds 
Chief Architect Picture Painter V1.0  1Cd 
Chaos Systems Topocad V7.2.1 Multilingual - 1Cd 
Chvac V7.01.11 - 1Cd 
Chemstations Chemcad Suite V5.5 - 1Cd 

*** Process Simulation Software ***
Chemoffice Ultra 2006 V10 - 1Cd
Chemmaths V9.0 - 1Cd
Chemeng Software Equations V3.0  1Cd 
Chemeng Software Datapro V3.0  1Cd 
Chemeng Software Chemmaths V8.0  1Cd 
Cimco Dncmax V4.40.09 - 1Cd 
Cimco Edit V4.40.09 - 1Cd 
Cimco Software Suite V5.02.19 - 1Cd 
Cimco Edit V4.40.01  1Cd 
Cim-Team E3 Series V2004 - 1Cd 
Cim-Team E3 Series V2004.330  1Cd 
Cimatron V13.1 - 1Cd 
Cimatron Elite V7.1 - 3Cds
Cimatron Quicknc V4.1 - 1Cd 
Cimmetry Autovue Solidmodel Professional V18.0 C6 Update  1Cd 
Cim-Team E3 Series V2004 - 1Cd 
Cimco Dncmax V4.40.09  1Cd 
Cimco Edit V4.40.09  1Cd
Citect Scada V6.10 - 1Cd
Cnc Machinist Toolbox V8.1.0 - 1Cd
Coade Caesar Ii V4.50 - 1Cd 
*** Piping Stress xysis Software *** 
Coade Caesar Ii V5.00.6 - 1Cd 
*** Piping Stress xysis Software *** 
Coade Pvelite V2005 - 1Cd 
Coade Pvelite V2006 - 1Cd
Coade Cadworx Equipment V2006  1Cd 
Coade Cadworx Pi&D V2006  1Cd 
Coade Cadworx Plant Professional V2006  1Cd 
Coade Cadworx Steel V2006  1Cd
Coade Cadworkx Datasheets Build Feb 2006 - 1Cd
Caode Cadworx Pipe V2004 - 1Cd 
Coade Cadworx Ip V2005 - 1Cd 
Coade Tank V2.5 - 1Cd 
Codewarer Compress Build V6245  1Cd 
Code V V9.50  1Cd 
Codeware Compress Build V6258 - 1 Cd
Code Composer Studio C6000 V2.21 - 1Cd 
Comsol Femlab V3.1 - 3Cds 
Chemical Engineering For Comsol Femlab V3.1  1Cd 
Earth Science For Comsol Femlab V3.1  1Cd 
Electromagnetics For Comsol Femlab V3.1  1Cd 
Heat Transfer For Comsol Femlab V3.1  1Cd 
Mems For Comsol Femlab V3.1  1Cd 
Structural Mechanics For Comsol Femlab V3.1  1Cd 
Comsol Multiphysics V3.2 - 4Cds 
Compusoft Winner V6.0.A1 Multilingual - 1Cd
Coreldraw Graphics Suite X3 V13.0  4Cds
Corbis Business 5 - 1Cd 
Corbis Business Teams - 1Cd 
Corbis Four Elements - 1Cd 
Corbis On The Road - 1Cd 
Corbis World Panoramas - 1Cd 
Crystal Graphics Powerplugs Transitions Volume I To Iii For Powerpoint  1Cd 
Crystal Graphics Powerplugs Templates V  1Cd 
Crystal Graphics Powerplugs Templates Vi  1Cd 
Crystal Graphics Powerplugs Slides That Win  1Cd 
Crystal Reports Professional Edition V11  1Cd 
Crtech Sinapsplus V4.7  1Cd 
Crtech Thermal Desktop V4.7  1Cd
Csc Orion R13.2-C0 - 1Cd
Csc Fastrak V12.0 - 1Cd 
Csc Tedds V9.0 - 1Cd
Ccdc Gold V3.0.1 Aix - 1Cd
Csi Sap2000 V10.0.17- 1Cd
Csi Sap2000 V11.0 - 1Cd 
Csi Etabs2000 Nonlinear V8.5 - 1Cd 
Csi Section Builder V8.1.0 - 1Cd 
Csi Safe V8.0.3 - 1Cd 
Cst Studio Suite V2006 - 1 Dvd
Cyme Cymcap V4.2.R3 - 1Cd
Cyme Cymdist V4.1.R21 - 1Cd
Cyme Cymgrd V6.3.R3 - 1Cd
Cyme Cymtcc V4.4.R8 - 1Cd
Cyme Psaf V2.81 R2.9 - 1Cd
Cypecad V2003 2D - 1Cd 
C++ Compiler V9.0.022 - 1Cd (Intel)  1Cd


D

Dassault Systemes Catia P3 V5R16 P3 - 4Cds
Dassault Systemes Solidworks 2007 Sp0 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes Virtools V4.0 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes Delmia Multicax V5R14 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes Enovia 3D Com V5R14 - 1Cds 
Dassault Systemes Enovia 3D Com V5R14 Doxentation - 2Cds 
Dassault Systemes Caa Catia V5R14 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes Catia Enovia Multicax V5R14 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes Enovia Dmu Navigator V5R14 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes Enovia Vpm Navigator V5R14 - 1Cd 
Dassault Systemes User Companion For Mechanical Design V5R13 - 2Cds (Tutorials) 
Dassault Systemes User Companion For Hybrid Design V5R13 - 1Cd (Tutorials) 
Dassault Systemes User Companion For Sheetmetal V5R13 - 1Cd (Tutorials) 
Dassault Systemes User Companion For Dmu V5R13 - 1Cd (Tutorials) 
Dassault Systemes User Companion For Structural xysis V5R13 - 1Cd (Tutorials) 
Dassault Systemes User Companion For Extended Structural xysis V5R13 - 1Cd (Tutorials) 
Dassault Systemes Solidworks 2005 Multilanguage - 3Cds 
Dassault Systemes Solidwork 2005 Toolbox - 2Cds 
Cadtech Solidcam 2003 V8.2.7 For Solidworks - 1Cd (English And German) 
Cadtech Solidcam 2005 V9.2 With Service Pack 4 - 1Cd (English And Russian) 
Solidcam 2006 R10 Sp9 For Solidworks - 1Cd
Moldworks V2004 Sp1 For Solidworks V2004 - 1Cd
Camworks2007 Sp0 For Solidworks - 1Cd 
Abaqus For Catia V5R16 V2.2 - 1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner V2004 R2 For Catia V5R12 - 1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner V2004 R3 For Catia V5R13 - 1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner V2004 R4 For Catia V5R13 - 1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner V2005 R1 For Catia V5R13 - 1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner Suspension V2004 R3 For Catia V5R13 - 1Cd 
Splitworks V2004 For Solidworks V2004 - 1Cd 
Delcam Artcam Insignia V3.6 - 1Cd 
Delcam Artcam Pro And Jewelsmith V8.1  1Cd 
Delcam Powershape V5.7.30 - 1Cd 
Delcam Powermill Pm6008 Cb1071048 Sp6 - 1Cd
Delcam Artcam Pro V8.0 - 1Cd 
Delcam Artcam Jewelsmith V7.1  1Cd 
Delcam Copycad V6 - 1Cd 
Delcam Featurecam 2006 V12.2.0.11 - 1Cd
Deform 3D V5.03 - 1Cd 
Deform 2D V8.02 - 1Cd 
Design Data Sds2 V6.329 - 3 Cds 
Designcad 3D Max 15 - 1Cd 
Deskproto V4.0 - 1Cd 
Discreet 3D Studio Max V8.0  1Dvd 
Discreet Combustion Unplugged V2005  1Cd 
Discreet Combustion V4.0  2Cds 
Digital Tutors Fundamentals Of Maya Uv Layaut  2Cd 
Digital Tutors Maya Photorealistic Car Modeling And Addon Kit Bundle Set I  2Cds 
Digital Tutors Maya Photorealistic Car Modeling And Addon Kit Bundle Set Ii  3Cds 
Digital Tutors Ultimate Fluids - 1Cd 
Digital Tutors Building Advanced Shading Networks - 1Cd 
Digital Tutors Principles Of Photoshop Cs - 1Cd 
Dimensional Solutions Foundation3D V3.8.6 - 1Cd 
Dimensional Solutions Combined3D V3.8.0 - 1Cd 
Dimensional Solutions Mat3D V3.8.4 - 1Cd 
Dimensional Solutions Shaft3D V2.5 - 1Cd 
Dimensional Solutions Dsanchor V2.6.1 1Cd
Dnv Phast 6.0 - 1Cd
*** Process Hazard xysis Software Tool *** 
Dnv Phast And Safeti V6.5 - 1Cd
**** Hazard xysis Software *****
Dolphin Smash V5.4  1Cd 
Dolphin Socgds V5.5  1Cd 
Dosch Design 3D Shop Design  1Cd (Only 3D Models) 
Dosch Layerfx Automotion  1Dvd 
Dp Technology Esprit V2006 1Cd 
Drafix Pro Landscape V11.2  3Cds 
Dsc Gosteel V5.0 Service Pack 5 For Autocad  1Cd 
Dlubal Rstab V5.14.321 Bilingual - 1Cd
Dyadem Pha Pro V6.0 - 1Cd
Dyadem Fmea-Pro V6.0 - 1Cd
**** Failure Mode And Effects xysis Software Solution *****

Dynasim Dymola V5.3D  1Cd 
Dynaform Pc V5.0 - 1Cd


E

Eagleware Genesys V2004.07  1Cd 
Earthdecision Suite (Gocad) 2.1.6 - 1 Cd
Earth Desiciin Suite (Gocad ) V2.1.2 - 1Cd
Earth Resource Mapping Inc Er Mapper V6.4 - 1Cd 
Erdas Imagine V8.7 With Lps V8.7  6Cds 
Egs Featurecam 2005 V11.4.0.19  1Cd 
Egs Featurecam 2005 V11.4.0.19 Catia V5 Plugin  1Cd 
Egs Featurecam 2005 V11.4.0.19 Solid Edge Plugin 1Cd 
Egs Featurecam 2005 V11.4.0.19 Solid Plugin 1Cd 
Egs Solidedge And Catia V5 Plugins For Featurecam 2004 V11.2.0.23 - 1Cd 
Eingana V1.5 Multilanguage  2Cds 
Electronic Corrosion Engineer V4.0 - 1Cd
**** Corrosion Rate Predictor, Risk Prediction, Corrosion Resistant Alloy Evaluator And Life Cycle Cost Calculator Of Flow Lines And Tubing ****
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Electronics Workbench Multisim V8.0.43 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Dpipe V2.00.13 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Spipe V2.00.24 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Fire V6.0.173 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Gasvent V2.09 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Htools V3.2.14 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Chvac V7.01.32 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Rhvac V8.01.93 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Audit V7.01.156 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Ductsize V6.01.174 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Refrig V3.00.62 - 1Cd 
Elite Software Eca V4.011 - 1Cd 
Elitecad Architektur V10.1 Sp1 Multilanguage  1Cd 
Ems-I Gms V6.0 Datacode 22112005 - 1Cd 
Ems-I Wms V7.1 Datacode 09082005 - 1Cd 
Ems-I Sms V9.0 Datacode 09282005 - 1Cd
Enviroware Flares V1.0 - 1Cd
Engineered Software Pump Flo 2004 V9.0 - 1Cd 
Engineering Dynamics Sacs V5.2 - 1Cd
*** Offshore Structure Design Software *** 
Eon Studio V5.2 - 1Cd 
Eovia Carrara V5.0 - 2Cds
Epcon Engineers Aide Toolbox V7.0 - 1Cd 
Epcon Api Technical Databook V7.0 - 1Cd 
Epcon Aide Sinet V7.0 - 1Cd
*** Pipeline Network xysis And Process Equipment Sizing And Troubleshooting Software *** 
Epcon System Process Explorer V7.0 - 1Cd
*** Process Simulation Software *** 
Epcon Chempro Engineering Suite 6.31 - 1Cd

Epcon Environ V2.0 - 1Cd
*** Enviornment, Health And Safety xysis Software ***
Esi Group Pam-Stamp 2G V2003 - 2Cd (Cd1: Windows Version Cd2: Unix Version) 
Esi Group Autosea2 2004 V2.5.0.8 - 1Cd 
Esi Procast V2004.0  1Cd
Esrd Stresscheck V7.0 - 1Cd
Esri Arcgis Desktop V9.2 - 1Dvd
Esprit Cam V2003 - 1Cd 
Esko Graphics Artioscad V6.02 - 1Cd 
Eta Dynaform V5.2 - 1Cd 
Etap V5.5 (With Manuals) - 1Cd
Etap Powerstation V5.0.3 (With Manuals) - 1Cd
*** Enterprise Solution For Electrical Power Systems ***
Etos V3.1.14.08 Multilanguage  1Cd 
E-Ware Etank2000 V1.7 - 1Cd
Ez-Cam Ez-Mill Turn Pro V14.5 - 1Cd


F

Fastship V6.1 - Cd 
Fe-Design Tosca V5.0 - 1Cd 
Fe-Safe V5.0  1Cd 
Fem Design V5.21 - 1Cd
Festo Fluidsim V3.6 - 1Cd 
Fides Suite 2005 (July 2005) Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Arw V2005.076 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Bearing Capacity V2004.219 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Earth Pressure V2004.219 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Geo Planning V2004.313 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Kea V2004.322 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Pilepro Fem V2004.313 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Settlement 2.5D V2004.329 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Settlement V2004.219 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Slipcircle V2004.257 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Twist V2005.060 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Wintube V2004.116 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Walls V2004.099 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Walls Bemessung V2003.288 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Walls.Fem V2004.041 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Walls Dimensioning V2004.288 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Walls Fea V2004.232 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Drill V2004.092 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Erddruck V2004.041 Bilingual  1Cd 
Fides Flow V2004.036 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Gleitkreis V2004.041 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Grundbruch V2004.041 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Kem V2004.041 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Setzung.25D V2004.042 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Setzung V2004.041 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Steelcon V2003.308B Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Winigel V2004.043 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Fides Winigel 3D V2004.313 Bilingual - 1Cd 
Flexpde Professional 3D V5.0.3 - 1Cd
Flow Science Flow 3D 8.11 - 1Cd 
Flowmaster2 V6.4.1 - 1Cd 
Fluent Flowlab V1.2.10 (Win/Linux)  1Cd 
Fluent Mixsim V2.0.2 (Win/Linux)  1Cd 
Fluent V6.1 - 2Cds 
Fluent V6.1, Manual And Tutorials Guide, (Pdfs) -1Cd 
Fluent V6.2.16 - 2Cds
Fluent For Catia V5.V1.0.8  1Cd
Fluent Icepack V4.2 - 1Cd 
Fluent Airpack V2.06 - 1Cd 
Fluent Polyflow V3.92 .1Cd 
Fluent Tgrid V3.5.4 .1Cd 
Fluent Fidap V8.7.0 - 1Cd 
Fluent Gambit 2.1.2 User Manual, (Pdfs) - 1Cd 
Fluent Gambit V2.2 (Win/Linux) - 1Cd 
Fluent Flow Wizard V1.0.8 - 1Cd 
Formsys Maxsurf V11.11 - 1Cd
Formz Radiozity V5.5 - 1Cd 
Fti Fastform Advanced V10.2 - 1Cd 
Fti Fastform Advanced V10.3 - 1Cd 
Fti Fastblank V5.3 - 1Cd 
Fti Blanknest V5.0 - 1Cd 
Fti Blankworks V2.2 - 1Cd 


G

Gammatech Gt Suite V6.1 - 1Cd 
Genstat V8.1  1Cd 
Gibbscam 2006 V8.0.12 1Cd 
Graphicode Powerplatform V4.1.4 - 1Cd 
Graphisoft Archiglazing For Archicad V9.0 - 1Cd 
Graphisoft Archicad V9.0 R1 International  2Cds 
Cigraph Factory V2005 For Archicad V9.0 Hybrid  1Cd 
Graphicode Powerplatform V4.2.2 - 1Cd 
Graitec Advance V5.2  2Cds 
Graitec Advance Steel Suite V5.2  1Cd 
Graitec Omd V12.1H  1Cd 
Gt Strudl V27 - 1Cd

H
Haestad Methods Watercad V6.5120N - 1Cd 
Haestad Flowmaster V2005 - 1Cd 
Hampson Russell Ce V7.R3.2 - 2Cds (Win/Linux) 
Haliburton Landmark (Dss) V2003.14 - 1Cd
Heidelberg Signastation V8.0.1 - 1Cd 
Hks Abaqus V6.6.1 - 3Cds
Hks Abaqus V6.6.1 Doxentation  1Cd
Honeywell Unisim Design R350.1 Build 11051 - 1Cd
Hp Openview Storage Data Protector V5.5  1Cd 
Htc Acx And Stx V3.5.65 - 1Cd
Htfs V2001  1Cd 
Htfs V2003  1Cd 

Htri Xchanger Suite V4.0 - 1Cd 

*** All Types Of Heat Exchanger Design Software *** 
Hummingbird Exceed V9.0 - 1Cd 
Hummingbird Exceed 3D V9.0 - 1Cd 
Hummingbird Docsopen Enterprise V4.0 - 1Cd
Hydpro V1.2.19  1Cd
Hydroflo V1.2 - 1Cd


I
Iafes Foundation V2.5  1Cd 
Icem Surf V4.5 - 2Cds 
Idrisi Kilimanjaro V14.0.1 - 1Cd
Idecad Architectural Ids V5.14 - 1Cd 
Idecad Structural Ids V5.14 - 1Cd
Ihs Energy Gas Lift V2.0 - 1Cd
Ihs Energy Oilwat - Gaswat V10.10 - 1Cd
**** Comprehensive Material Balance xysis (Conventional And Generalized) ****
Ihs Energy Perform V6.0 - 1Cd
**** Nodal xysis, Well/Flowline Optimization *****
Ihs Energy Pipesoft-2 V6.5 - 1Cd
**** Steady-State Flow Simulator For Single Or Multiphase Fluid Systems **** 
Ihs Petra 3.1.9.3 - 1 Cd
Ihs Petra Seis 3.1.9.3 - 1 Cd
Ihs Energy Pvtlib V5.01 - 1Cd
**** Black Oil/Compositional Properties, Over 140 Correlations **** 
Ihs Energy Raptor V3.4 - 1Cd
**** Fast Well Test xysis ****
Ihs Energy Subpumpv8.0 - 1Cd
**** Electric Submersible Pump Design And xysis ****
Ihs Energy Vol Oil - Vol Gas V2.01 - 1Cd
**** Volumetrics, Monte Carlo And Estimated Recoveries ****
Ilight Fieldview V11 - 2Cds 
Imageware Unilet Pro V6.0.9 Multilingual  1Cd 
Imsi Floorplan 3D Design Suite V9.0  1Cd 
Imsi Turbocad Professional V12 - Cd
Ims Design Cad 3Dmax V16.2 - 1Cd
Imold2006 For Solidworks - 1Cd
Infochem Multiflash V3.5 - 1Cd
Interactive Petrophysics 3.3 - 1 Cd
Inus Technology Rapidform V2006 - 1Cd 
Inus Technology Rapidform V2004 Plus Pack 2 - 1Cd 
Installshield X Premier Edition V10.5 - 1Cd 
Installshield X Premier Edition V10.5 Sp1 - 1Cd 
Intelligent Light Fieldview V10.0  2Cds 
Intergraph Smartsketch V5.00.21  1Cd
Intergraph Smartplant3D Suit V 8.0 2007 - 1Dvd

Intergraph Intools V6.0 - 1Cd
*** Instrumentation Design Software ***
Intel C Plus Plus Compiler V9.0.028 - 1Cd 
Intel Visual Fortran Compiler V9.0.028 - 1Cd 
Intuit Turbotax Premier 2004 Winmac  1Cd 
Intuit Quicktax 2004 Platinum Canadian  1Cd 
Invensys Simsci Pro/Ii V8.1 - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Pro/Ii V7.1 - 1Cd
*** Process Simulation Software ***
Invensys Simsci Dynsim V4.2.3 - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Dynsim V4.0  1Cd 
Invensys Simsci Hextran.V9.1 - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Pipephase V9.1 - 1Cd
Invensys Simsci Pipephase V9.0 - 1Cd 
Ironcad V9.0  1Cd 
Itedo Isodraw V6.0 - 1Cd 
Itasca Flac3D V3.0  1Cd 
Itt Promedia 2005 V.8.0  1Cd 


K

Kappa Emeraude 2.42 - 1 Cd
Kappaeng Topaze V1.0 - 1Cd
Kappaeng K-Prospect V1.0 - 1Cd
Kappaeng Diamant V1.10 - 1Cd
Kappa Saphir 3.20 - 1 Cd
Kappa Ecrin 4.02.04 - 1 Cd
Keil Development C51 C251 C166 Tools V2004  1Cd 
Kepler V7.0  1Cd 
******* *** Suite 8.1 - 1 Dvd
******* Open******* Suite 8.1 - 1 Dvd
Kubotek Keycreator V3.0.2 Multilanguage  1Cd 
Kurv Studios Lightwave3D Industrial Modeling Series Product Creation Vol1  1Cd


L

Landmark Desktop-Vip 2003.4 - 1 Cd
Landmark Geographix 2004.1 Sp3 - 1Cd
Landmark Geographix 2007.1 - 1 Cd
Landmark Promax 2003.X - 1 Cd
Lectra Kaledo Color Management V1R1C3 - 1Cd 
Lectra Kaledo Style V1R1C9 Multilingual - 1Cd 
Lectra Kaledo Style V1R1C11 Multilingual - 1Cd 
Lectra U4Ia Graphic V7R1C10 - 1Cd 
Lectra Catalog V2.1C1 - 1Cd 
Lectra Vectorpilot V2R2C1 - 1Cd 
Lectra Formaris Furniture V5R1 Multilingual - 1Cd 
Lectra Graphicspec Furniture V2R5 - 1Cd 
Lectra Focuspilot V2R2C1 - 1Cd 
Lectra Leather V3R1 Multilingual  1Cd 
Lectra Diamino Furniture V5R2 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Lectra Diamino Techtex V5R2 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Lectra Diamino Footwear V5R2 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Licom Systems Alphacam V2004 - 1Cd 
Lizardtech Geoexpress V4.0 - 1Cd 
Lms Sysnoise V5.6 - 1Cd 
Lms Falancs V2.13  1Cd 
Lms Test.Lab V4.0  1Cd 
Ls-Dyna V970.6763 Parallel Double  1Cd
Lusas Fea V13.57 - 1Cd


M

Macrovision Flexnet Admin Studio V7.0 - 1Cd 
Macrovision Installshield Premier V11.5 - 1Cd 
Mapinfo Mapxtreme 2005 V6.5.0.362
Maplesoft Maple V10.0 For Macosx - 1Cd 
Maplesoft Maple V9.1 - 1Cd 
Maplesoft Maple V9.5 Hybrid - 1Cd 
Maplesoft Maple V10.02 Update
Mak Software Suite V4.0  1Cd 
Mak Pvd V2.7  1Cd 
Mak Rti V2.2  1Cd 
Mak Data Logger V3.9A  1Cd 
Mak Vr-Link V3.9.1  1Cd 
Mak Gateway V4.1.1  1Cd 
Mastercam X2 V11 Sp1 - 2Cds
Maxonform V9.103 For Archicad  1Cd 
Mastercam X V10.0 - 1Cd 
Mathworks Matlab R2006A - 3Cds
Matlab 6.5.1 (Release 13Sp1) Manual, (Pdfs) - 1Cd 
Mathxpert Calculus Assistant V3.02  1Cd 
Mathsoft Mathcad V13.1 Enterprise Edition  1Cd 
Matrix42 Empirum Pro V2005 Sr3  1Cd 
Mentor Graphics Wg V2004 - 1Cd 
Mentor Graphics Sdd V2004 - 1Cd 
Mentor Graphics Isd 2004 Sp4 - 3Cds 
Mentor Graphics Expedition Suite V2005  1Dvd
Mentor Graphics Hyperlynx V7.5 - 1Cd 
Mentor Graphics Integrated Systems Design 2004 With Service Pack 2  3Cds 
Mentor Graphics Hyperlynx V7.5  1Cd 
Mentor Pads Pcb Design Solutions V2005 - 1Cd 
Mentor Pads Pcb Design Solutions V2005 Service Pack 1 (Update)  1Cd 
Mentor Graphics Integrated Systems Design 2004 With Service Pack 2 - 3Cds 
Merak Value And Risk Suite 3.0 - 1Cd
Meta Cut Utilities V3.0 - 1Cd
Microprotol V32.4 - 1Cd
*** Pressure Vessel And Heat Exchanger Design Software *** 
Microstran V8.0  1Cd
Midas Civil V20060412 - 1Cd 
Midas Set V3.2.1 - 1Cd 
Mimaki Finecut 5.2 For Coreldraw Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Mimaki Finecut 6.2 For Adobe Illustrator_Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Minitab V14.20 - 1Cd
Missler Topsolid 2005 V6.6 (252) - 1Cd
Modeling A Head Cinema 4D Training  2Cds
Moldflow Plastics Advisers Mpa V7.1 R1 - 1Cd 
Moldflow Plastics Insight Mpi V5.0 R1 - 1Cd 
Moldflow Design Link V5.1 - 1Cd 
Moldflow Dynamic 9.5 - 1Cd 
Moldflow Works V1.1 R1  1Cd 
Moldflow Cad Doctor V1.0 - 1Cd 
Msc Patran V2005 Release 2 - 3Cds 
Msc Fea Msc Afea V2005 R2 - 1Cd 
Msc Marc V2005 R3 - 1Cd 
Msc Afea V2004 - 1Cd 
Msc Adams 2005 - 2Cds (Windows) 
Msc Adams 2005 - 1Cd (Linux) 
Msc Doxentation 2005  1Cd (For Msc.Nastran - Msc.Patran - Msc.Marc - Msc.Dytran) 
Msc Dytran V2005 - 1Cd 
Msc Easy5 V2004 - 1Cd 
Msc Enterprise Mvision V2004 - 1Cd 
Msc Fatigue V2005 For Patran - 1Cd 
Msc Interactive Physics V2004 - 1Cd 
Msc Marc V2005 - 1Cd 
Msc Nastran V2004 - 1Cd 
Msc Nastran V2004 Release 2 - 1Cd 
Msc Nastran V2004 Release 3 - 1Cd 
Msc Nastran For Windows V2004 R1  1Cd 
Msc Nastran V2005 - 1Cd 
Msc Robustdesign V2004 R3.5  1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner V2005 R2 For Catia V5R14  1Cd 
Msc Simdesigner Suspension V2004 R3 For Catia V5R13 - 1Cd 
Msc Superform V2005  1Cd
Msc Superforge V2005 Mp1 - 1Cd
Msc Visual Nastran Desktop V2004 - 1Cd 
Msc Visual Nastran Desktop V2004 With Service Pack 1 - 1Cd 
Msc Visual Nastran Desktop V2004 With Service Pack 2 - 1Cd 
Ne Nastran Engine V8.3.1 - 1Cd 
Ne Nastran Modeler V8.3.0 - 1Cd


N

National Instruments Labview V6.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Labview Application Builder V6.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Labview V7.0 - 2Cds 
National Instruments Vision V8.0 Development Module - 1Cd 
National Instruments Labview V7.1 Professional Development System - 1Cd
National Instruments Signalexpress V1.2 Tektronix Edition  1Cd 
National Instruments Imaq Vision Development Module For Labview V7.0 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Vision Development Module For Labview V7.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Imaq For Ieee 1934 Cameras V2.0.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Teststand V3.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Ecu Measurement And Calibration Toolkit V1.01 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Switch Executive V2.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Daqmx V8.0 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Motion Assistant V1.3.0  1Cd 
National Instruments Motion V7.2 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Vi Logger V2.0.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Vision Builder For Automated Inspection V2.6.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Measurement Studio Enterprise Edition V7.1 - 1Cd 
National Instruments Dsp Module V1.0  1Cd 
National Instruments Lookout V6.02 - 1Cd
Navisworks Jetstream Multilanguage V4 - 1Cd
Nemetschek Allplan V2006.1 - 1Cd
Nemetschek Vectorworks V11.0 Hybrid - 1Cd
Nemetschek Vectorworks V11.5 (Update V11.0 To V11.5) - 1Cd 
Vectorworks V12 For Mac Osx  3Cds
Navisworks V3.6 - 1Cd 
Nc Graphics Depocam V6.0.9 - 1Cd 
Ncss 2004 And Pass 2005 V2.0.0.462 - 1Cd 
Nissan Epc V04.2005 - 1Cd


O

Openmind Hypercad 2005.1_8.12.2005 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Openmind Hypermill V9.0 Include Sp4 Hf 29087 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Openmind Hypermill V5.2 - 1Cd 
Oslo Premium V6.2 
Scandpower Petroleum Technology Olga V5.2.1 - 1Cd
Scandpower Petroleum Technology Olga V5.0.2 - 1Cd 
*** World'S Best Multiphase Flow Simulator ***
Openmind Hypercad 2005.1_8.12.2005 Multilanguage - 1Cd
Openmind Hypermill V9.0 Include Sp4 Hf 29087 Multilanguage - 1Cd


P
Palisade Decesion Tools V4.5.4 - 1Cd 

*** Risk Management Software *** 
Paloalto Business Plan Pro V2005 Canadian Edition  1Cd 
Pathtrace Edgecam V10.0 - 1Cd
Paradigm Geolog V6.6 - 1Cd 
Paulin Reserach Group ( Prg) 2007 Software - 1Cd
Paulin Reserach Group 2005 Software - 1Cd 

Peachtree Complete Accounting V2005  1Cd 
Peachtree First Accounting V2005  1Cd 
Peri Elpos V4.0 - 1Cd
Pericad 2006 For Autodesk Architectural Desktop V2006 - 1Cd
Petroleum Experts Ipm V6.0 - 1Cd 
Petroleum Experts Ipm V5.2 - 1Cd

Phoenics V3.5 - 1Cd 
Pipenet (With Manuals)  1Cd 

Pipe Flow 3D V1.037 - 1Cd
Pipe Flow Advisor V1.0 - 1Cd
Pipe Flow Wizard V1.07 - 1Cd 
Piping Systems Fluidflow V2.32 - 1Cd
Plaxis Professional V8.2 -1Cd
Proteus Engineering Fastship V6.1.29 - 1Cd
Proteus Engineering Maestro V8.7.6 - 1Cd
Prokon Calcpad V2.0 - 1Cd 
Pointwise Gridgen V15.06.R.01  1Cd 
Presto V8.65 - 1Cd 
Primavera V5(Primavera Project Planner P3) - 1Cd 
Primavera Expedition V10.1 - 2Cds
Primavera Expedition V7.0 - 1Cd
Procad 2D Designer V2004 2 Datecode 2006 05 - 1Cd
Proteus Engineering Maestro V8.7  1Cd 
Progecad V2006 Professional V6.16 - 1Cd 
Progearc V2006 For Progecad  1Cd 
Ptc Pro Engineer Wildfire V3.0 M020 X64  2Cds
Ptc Pro Engineer Wildfire V3.0 M020 Linux  2Cds
Ptc Pro Engineer Wildfire V3.0 M020  3Cds
Ptc Progressive Die Extension V2.1 Code 2004030 - 1Cd (For Pro/Engineer Wildfire V2.0) 
Ptc Expert Moldbase Extension V4.1 Code 2004120 - 1Cd (For Pro/Engineer Wildfire V2.0) 
Ptc Routed System Designer V6.0 M040 - 2Cds 
Ptc Mold Expert For Pro/Engineer Wil.Re 2003 Code 130 - 1Cd
Ptc Basic Library For Pro/Engineer Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Connector Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Electrical Symbols Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Graphics Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Moldbase Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Piping And Heating Symbols Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Pipe Fitting Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Tooling Library For Wildfire - 1Cd 
Ptc Expert Moldbase Extension V5.0 - 2Cds 
Ptc Progressive Die V2.2 - 1Cd
Ptc Pro/Concept 2.0 - 1Cd 
Ptc Intralink V3.4 M011  1Cd 
Punch Home Design Architectural Series 4000 - 2Cds


R

Raindrop Geomagic Studio V7.0  2Cds 
Raindrop Geomagic Cadmus Fashion V6.0 - 1Cd 
Raindrop Geomagic Qualify V8.0 - 2Cds 
Rapid Interactive Structural xysis 3D V6.0 (Risa 3D V6.0) - 1Cd 
Ram Concept V1.2 - 1Cd 
Ram Structural System V8.13  1Cd 
Reaction Design Chemkin V4.1 - 1Cd 
Rebis Plantflow V6.0  1Cd
Reiworld Staad Beam V2.0 1Cd
Retainpro V6 - 1Cd 
Reiusa Staad Pro V2006 - 1Cd
Reiusa Staad Pro 2005 - 1Cd 
Reiusa Staad Foundation V2.0  1Cd 
Revisionfx Reflex V3.02  1Cd 
Rhinoceros 3D V3.0 Sr5 - 1Cd
Robot Millennium V19.0 - 1Dvd 
Robobat Robot Office V20 - 1Dvd
Rockware Rockworks 2006 V6.6.30 - 1Cd
Rockwell Arena V7.0 - 1Cd 
Rockworks 2004 V5.9.30  1Cd
Rocscience Phase2 V6014 - 1Cd
Romar Irap Rmp V7.5 - 1Cd
Roxar Irap Rms 7.5 - 1 Cd
Roxar Irap Rms V7.4 - 1Cd


S

S10 V2003 Profesional  1Cd (Peruvian Software)
Sam-Leap5 V5.10D - 1Cd
Sam-Leap Classic V6.2.4 - 1Cd 
Sap (Mini) 6.2 - 3Cds
Sap Web Application Server 620  3Cds (For Mini Sap) 
Sas V9.0 - 6Cds 
Scia Esa Pt V5.2.114 - 1Cd 
Sescoi-Worknc V17.03 - 1Cd
Semcad V8.1 - 1Cd 
Sescoi Worknc V16.21 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Serif Pageplus V11  2Cds 
Schlumberger Drilling Office 3.1 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Eclipse 2007.1 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Eclipse V2005A - 1Cd 
Schlumberger Merak Peep 3.0 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Ofm 2007.1 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Ofm V2005 Edition 1.2 - 1Cd 
Schlumberger Pipesim 2003 V1.0 - 1Cd 
Schlumberger Petrel V2007.1.2 - 1 Cd
Schlumberger Petrel V2005 - 1Cd
Schlumberger Petrel V2004  1Cd 
Siemens Sinutrain V6.3 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Siemens Simatic Wincc Flexible V2005 Multilanguage - 2Cds 
Siemens Simatic Step7 Professional Edition V2004 Sr3 Multilanguage  2Cds 
Siemens Simatic Step7 V5.4 Sp1 - 2Cds
Siemens Simatic Pdm V6.0 Sp2 - 1Cd
Siemens Simatic S7 Scl V5.3 Sp1 - 1Cd
Siemens Simatic S7 Graph V5.3 Sp2 - 1Cd
Siemens Simatic S7 Plcsim V5.3 Sp1 - 1Cd 
Sigma Design Arris V9.0.112 - 1Cd 1Cd 
Simsci Pipephase V8.1 - 1Cd 
Simsci Visual Flow.V4.1 - 1Cd 
Simsci Process Engineering Suite 2002 - 1Cd 
Simsci Datacon V3.13 - 1Cd 
Simsci Hextran V8.11 - 1Cd 
Simsci Inplant V 3.03 - 1Cd 
Spss V13.0 - 1Cd 
Spss Manual, (Pdfs) - 1Cd 
Spicer Imagenation V7.50 Win32  1Cd 
Srac Cosmos Work Suite V2004 Multilanguage - 1Cd 
Srac Cosmosworks V2006 - 1Cd
Solidcam V2007 R11.1 - 1Cd
Cosmosmotion V2006 Sp1 Multilingual - 1Cd 
Cosmosworks V2006 - 1Cd 
Cosmosm V2.95 Sp2 - 1Cd 
Srac Cosmosfloworks V2005 - 1Cd 
Srac Cosmosmotion V2005 - 1Cd 
Srac Cosmos Designstar V4.5  1Cd 
Steinbichler Cometinspect V2.0 - 1Cd 
Steinbichler Comet T-Scan V4.2 - 1Cd 
Straus V7.0  1Cd
Strucalc V7.01.05 - 1Cd
Stockbyte 119 Weight Control - 1Cd
Super Finsim V7.1.03 - 1Cd 
Surfware Surfcam Velocity V2005.Sp1 - 1Cd 
Surfware Surfcam V2005 With Service Pack 1 - 1Cd 
Synapticad Allproducts V10.05A  1Cd 
Systran Professional Premium V5.0 Multilanguage  1Cd
Sunrise System Pipenet Vision V1.12 - 1Cd

**** Steady/Tranient Fluid Flow xysis Of Pipe, Duct And Sprinkler Networks ****

T

Tahoe Pumpbase V2.0C - 1Cd
Tajima Dgml Xi - 1Cd 
Tebis Cadcam V3.1R12 - 1Cd 
Tecnomatix Em-Workplace V6.0.3 - 1Cd 
Tecnomatix Em-Power V7.2 - 1Cd 
Thermoxytics Radtherm V7.01 - 1Cd 
Thermoflow V17 2007 - 1Cd 
Thermoflow V2006 - 1Cd 

Thermoflow Suite V17 2007 Edition - 1 Cd
Thermoflow Suite V13 2004 Edition  1Cd
Tekla Structures V13 - 1Cd 
Think3 Thinkdesign V2005.1 - 1Cd 
Total 3D Landscape Deluxe 2005 V8 - 2Cds 
Traceparts V2.1.1 With Sp2 - 1Cd 
Trace Pro V3.2.2 - 1Cd 
Translogic Ease V5.2 R9 And Eale V5.2 R8  1Cd 
Translogic Hdl Companion V1.1 R2  1Cd 
Transmagic Plus V2005 With Service Pack 4 - 1Cd 
Tritank650 1.40 - 1 Cd
Trumpf Tops 600 V3.0  1Cd 
T-Systems Medina V7.4.4  1Cd
T-Surf Gocad V2.0.8 - 1Cd


U

Unido Comfar Iii Expert V 3.0 - 1Cd
Ugs Unigraphics Nx V4.00  2Cds 
Ugs Nx 5.0.25 - 1Dvd
Ugs Unigraphics Nx V4.0.0.25 Mp01 Update Only - 1Cd
Ugs Nastran Nx4 - 1Cd
Ugs Cast For Nx4 - 1Cd
Ugs Moldwizard Nx 4.0 - 1Cd
Ugs Die Design Standard Part Library For Unigraphics Nx V3.0 - 1Cd 
Ugs Cast Unigraphics Nx V3.0 - 1Cd (Tutorials) 
Ugs Solid Edge V18
Ugs Teamcenter Engineering Iman V9.0 - 1Cd
Ugs Teamcenter Engineering Iman Portal V8.1- 1Cd
Ugs Teamcenter Manufacturing V8.1 - 1Cd 
Ugs Teamcenter Visualization V5.1 - 1Cd
Ugs Tecnomatix Em-Power V7.5 - 1Cd
Ugs Femap V9.0  1Cd 
Ugs I-Deas V11.0 Nx Series Full - 6Cds 
Ugs I-Deas V11.0 Nx Update M3 - 2Cds 
Ugs I-Deas V11.0 Nx Series Update M1 - 4Cds 
Ugs Imageware V12.1 - 1Cd 
Mechsoft Mechanical Designpack For Unigraphics Nx V2.0 - 1Cd 
Mechsoft For Solidedge V15 - 1Cd 
Uts Advanced Spring Design V6.0.8 - 1Cd


V

Vantage Aveva Pdms V11.6 - 1Cd 
Vasci Autosea V2.3.1  1Cd 
Vero Visi Cad Cam Series V12.1  1Cd 
Vero Machining Strategist V6.1  1Cd 
Visual Fortran (Compaq) Professional V6.6 - 1Cd 
Visual Fortran Compiler (Intel) V9.0.018  1Cd 
Visual C++ V6.0 (Microsoft) Professional Edition - 1Cd 
Visualdisk M04 Woods  1Cd (Only Photos About Woods With High Resolution) 
Visualdisk N21 Trees  1Cd 
Visualdisk N17 Meadow  1Cd 
Visual Mill V5.08 - 1Cd 
Vmgsim 3.1 Build 36 - 1 Cd
Vmgthermo 5.0 Build 71005 1 - Cd
Vmware Workstation V4.5.2  1Cd 
Vmware Esx Server V2.5.1  1Cd 
Vmware Virtualcenter V1.3.1.Sub100 - 1Cd 
Vtc Implementing A Windows Server 2003 Network Infrastructure 70.291  1Cd 
Vtc Managing And Maintaining Windows Server 2003 70.290 - 1Cd 
Vx Cad Cam V11.21 - 1Cd 


W

Watercom Pipes Plus Plus V2004.5 - 1Cd 
Watercom Drains V2006.2 - 1Cd 
Waterloo Hydrogeologic Visual Modflow Pro V3.1 
Wilcom V9.0 With Service Pack 3  1Cd 
Wise Gerbertool V13 Sr5 - 1Cd 
Wolfram Research Mathematica V5.1 - 1Cd 
Wolfram Research Mathematica V5.2 For Mac Osx  1Cd 
Wrq Reflections Suite V13 Multilanguage - 1Cd


X

Xp Swmm V9.5 - 1Cd 

Y

Yosemite Technologies Tapeware V7.0 Multilingual - 1Cd

Z

Zeataline Pipedata-Pro 7.2 - 1Cd
Zeataline Pipesupport-Pro V3.1 - 1Cd
Z Soil2D V6.13 - 1Cd

Others

3D Total Textures - 15 Cds (Volume 1 To 15)

And many more........

Please contact us if you did not find your required software in our above list.


Our email ids are       s o f t w a r e . c k @ g m a i l . c o m   or  c k . s o f t w a r e @ y a h o o . c o m  / c k . s o f t w a r e @ l i v e . c o m 

Thanking and assuring you for our best professional services at all time.

Regards,
SoftwareCK Team


==> This is just for promote for our service, thanks for your cooperation.


==>PLEASE NOTE SoftwareCk Team do not check any reply here, please contact on email: software.ck@gmail.com or ck.software@yahoo.com / ck.software@live.com

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## Tiberius

[QUOTE=SoftwareCK;24671]From SoftwareCK (s o f t w a r e . c k @ g m a i l . c o m   or  c k . s o f t w a r e @ y a h o o . c o m  / c k . s o f t w a r e @ l i v e . c o m)

SoftwareCK Team

==> This is just for promote for our service, thanks for your cooperation.


Dear SoftwareCK Team,

I have joined this site to find free ***** and solutions for the different CAD applications, and not to buy them.
So thank you for your proposal but your post is useless.

----------


## SoftwareCK

[QUOTE=Tiberius;24781]



> From SoftwareCK (s o f t w a r e . c k @ g m a i l . c o m   or  c k . s o f t w a r e @ y a h o o . c o m  / c k . s o f t w a r e @ l i v e . c o m)
> 
> SoftwareCK Team
> 
> ==> This is just for promote for our service, thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> 
> Dear SoftwareCK Team,
> 
> ...



Mr. Tiberius

Many thanks for your respected information and your suggetion that our post is useless.

Please do not feel any heasitation to contact us on our emails if you did not find your required ***** on any website. 

Your any inquiry will be highly appreciated.

Thanking you,

*SoftwareCK Team*

----------


## mansur415

> From SoftwareCK (s o f t w a r e . c k @ g m a i l . c o m   or  c k . s o f t w a r e @ y a h o o . c o m  / c k . s o f t w a r e @ l i v e . c o m)
> 
> 
> Dear Readers,
> 
> 
> If you don't have enough money to buy needed software or think desired software isn't worth the price, then this service is right for you. 
> We offer any kind of services: 
> 
> ...



[QUOTE=SoftwareCK;24785]



> Mr. Tiberius
> 
> Many thanks for your respected information and your suggetion that our post is useless.
> 
> Please do not feel any heasitation to contact us on our emails if you did not find your required ***** on any website. 
> 
> Your any inquiry will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanking you,
> ...





Dear friends,
As you know we are in this site for free soft and eventual free ***** to use for us study and experience.
But some of our friend has other plan then we have.
They are here for an unacceptable business and that is to sell the *****s that actually in the internet is to find.
Please dont show any interest an these guys as Mr. SoftwareCK, want all the *****s any way will be in this side as soon as possible.

----------


## mansur415

Dear friends,
As you know we are in this site for free soft and eventual free ***** to use for us study and experience.
But some of our friend has other plan then we have.
They are here for an unacceptable business and that is to sell the *****s that actually in the internet is to find.


Please dont show any interest an these guys as Mr. SoftwareCK, want all the *****s any way will be in this side as soon as possible.
We ask from the admin. Of this site to take an action against this kind of misuse of this site.See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## SIDDORU

I was traveling .... now i'm back .. you can send me an e-mail and i will reply with the ***** for cadworx plant 2009.
I'm loking ***** for coade caesarII 5.0, 5.1 if you have it please send it to me
 :Smile:

----------


## SIDDORU

I was traveling .... now i'm back .. you can send me an e-mail and i will reply with the ***** for cadworx plant 2009.
I'm loking ***** for coade caesarII 5.0, 5.1 if you have it please send it to me
 :Smile:

----------


## ASUAREZT

HI SIDDORU I HAVE TE ***** OR CAESAR II 5.1, SEND ME A E-MAIL AND We will contact, BECAUSE I NEED THE cADWORX 2009.
MY E-MAIL IS....                                            ing.suarezt@gmail.com

----------


## garlic

Hi Siddoru you got private mail - so lets see and wait again  :Cool: 
- garlic -

----------


## Tiberius

> I was traveling .... now i'm back .. you can send me an e-mail and i will reply with the ***** for cadworx plant 2009.
> I'm loking ***** for coade caesarII 5.0, 5.1 if you have it please send it to me



how can we contact you?

----------


## forkee

if any one have CADWorx 2009 ***** ,please share its to me .Thank you

----------


## pachanga

Anybody knows how to repair the FATAL ERROR: Unhandled Exception c000000dh at 781380h of CAD when I install CADWORX?

thanks in advance

----------


## garlic

..this error is when you INSTALL or when you START cadworx ?

- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
maybe this helps

- and cadworx(2008) does often not work (it gives an error !) on language-specific versions of autocad, so if you install cadworx on french or german autocad for example. But it works fine on US-Versions of autocad(2008). May be the same is with cadworx2009 on autocad2008 - but I did not test cadworx2009 on autocad2008 until today.

-garlic-

----------


## anum_aye

hi i have caesar 5.1 can u send me the cadworx plant 2009 *****
my id is anum_aye@hotmail.com thks








> I was traveling .... now i'm back .. you can send me an e-mail and i will reply with the ***** for cadworx plant 2009.
> I'm loking ***** for coade caesarII 5.0, 5.1 if you have it please send it to me

----------


## pachanga

Thanks, the problem is when i started (or open) a file.,

----------


## pachanga

the problem persists, doy you have some different source to download cadworx 2009?

----------


## bogdan1709

hy! i' m new here. Please anybody knows a link where i can download for free cadworx. I'm very interesting to learn how to use, so please put here a link, even a trial version. Thank you very much

See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## bogdan1709

please, i'm new here and i want to learn cadworx but i dont have the program. Can you put a link (a trial version will do too). thx

----------


## garlic

...well, cadworx equipment works fine without any problems  :Smile:  thanks a lot !!! 
But plant crashes at startup with "FATAL ERROR:  Unhandled c000000dh Exception at 78138a8ch". I had the same problem with the 2008-Version of plant. Some people say its something with the graphics card other talk about BIOS  :Confused:  So, as I remember, when I got a brand new computer, the installation works fine - until today.
Now, with this 2009-Version it is the same  :EEK!:  thing. And I think about what I have done some month ago to solve this problem...
- garlic -

----------


## hyuda

"really stingy"

----------


## hyuda

> hy! i' m new here. Please anybody knows a link where i can download for free cadworx. I'm very interesting to learn how to use, so please put here a link, even a trial version. Thank you very much



I think's so :EEK!:

----------


## armin35

guys get real, there is no body here to put the ******** for cadworx 2009

----------


## hyuda

How many people in this world could help one eachother without money and money....
Share each other...

----------


## migueltm

please
can ypu send me the cadworx 2009 *****.
migueldetm@msn.com

----------


## alex2002

Does anybody have ***** for cadworx 2009 ?

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## Gasflo

If any of you guys got this mysterious ******** for cadworx 2009 could you please share it with the rest of us? Thanks.

----------


## rpm2000hot

i have ***** for caesar
i need cadworx 2009 full instalation and *****
rpm2000hot@gmail.com
rpm2000hot@gmail.com

also i need sage profile 3d

----------


## alexcv

thanks

See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## franklin_sc

Please
Can you send me the cadworx 2009 *****.
franklin.vr@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## tavobayo

Please
Can you send me the cadworx 2009 *****.
gustavobayonas@gmail.com

gracias

----------


## rolowe

COADE.CAESAR.II.V5.1-MAGNiTUDE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here is link from another site.

CAESER 5.1 with *****
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I need ***** for Cadworx 2009.. THANKS

***** for Caesar 5.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thaicntech

Please sen me the ***** Cadworx 2009: thaicntech@gmail.com
Thanksss

----------


## ambhad

Kindly send me the Cadworx 2009.
bhaduri.amit@gmail.com
Regards

----------


## thaicntech

Does anybody has the ***** for Cadworx? Please ports up... :Big Grin:

----------


## anum_aye

> thanks



do u have cadworx plant 2009 *****? if yes then plz send me my email id is anum_aye@hotmail.com

----------


## iasamore

Please send me ***** for Cadworx plant 2009.
iasamore@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## rohman

someone please send to me ***** of cadworx 2009 to rohman_ab@yahoo.com

thank

ab.

----------


## psl1

pleeeease, send me the CADworx 2009 *****.

thak you!

psl1@centrum.sk

----------


## jhonniewalk

Someone please send to me ***** of cadworx 2009 to jhonniewalk@gmail.com



RegardsSee More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## anum_aye

i have the ***** of cadworx 2009

----------


## anum_aye

i have all the *****s my email id is anum_aye@hotmail.com

----------


## Craser

plz someone share ***** of cadworx 2009 and autoplant 2004...
my email is getastral@gmail.com..
tnx! highly appreciate it.. ^^

----------


## nofear04

Please
Can you send me the cadworx 2009 and autoplant 2004 *****.
bricecarpentier@hotmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## mavericklf1

Please
Can you send me the ***** for cadworx 2009.
Anyone has Caesar II 5.2?
My e-mail: mavericklf@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## tamiltata

how to use file .iso

----------


## Tiberius

Dear All,

Does someone have the ***** for C.a.d.w.o.r.x. S.t.e.e.l.2009, D.a.t.a.s.h.e.e.t.s.2009 and D.e.s.i.g.n.R.e.v.i.e.w. ?

----------


## sky

hello friends

i really need the ***** of cadworks2009. could anyone send it to me ?
here is my email : reza_safari21@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## mghazi

can u send me the cadworx palnt /isogen / equip/ 2009*****s plzzz thx
my email add: mghazi15@gmail.com

please send it to me

----------


## mghazi

can u send me the *****s  support to autocad 2009 plzzz thx 
my email: mghazi15@gmai.com

----------


## SIDDORU

copy in suport folder

----------


## bajwa75

Please inform:



Is this ***** for complete package?See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother. Please, inform if the ***** (.DLL file) is for all CADWorx software package or only for CADWorx Plant.

----------


## tamiltata

where full software of cadworx 2009 can be download can any budy so the link

----------


## sperb

Dear Tamiltata, the link to download all CADWorx applications (without ********) is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

Sperb

----------


## alwaw911

Thx to sperb.

----------


## jhonniewalk

- During installation I get prompted to select one USB dongle and I select the green one.
- When the installation is finished I get prompted to restart the computer, and I do it.
- After reboot I extract the *****ed DLL to the Support directory inside CADworx 2009 and replace the existing one.
- I start the CADworx after AutoCAD 2009 starts I get prompted to select one template any one I select the AutoCAD 2009 give me Fatal Error.



Any idea what is wrong?


My system is:

Windows Vista
AutoCAD 2009 with Service Pack 2
AutoCAD 2009 BonusPack 1, 2 and 3
CADworx Plant 2009

----------


## SIDDORU

The ***** is for acad 2008 and windows xp

----------


## tamiltata

To sperb

thanking you

----------


## garlic

well, again about this Fatal Error:
Plant crashes at startup with "FATAL ERROR: Unhandled c000000dh Exception at 78138a8ch". I had the same problem... and it is well known, but nobody knows why and when it happens. It must be an autocad-error.
The only way is to try a NEW full xp-installation, then full autocad 2008, then cadworx. Here it works this way !

Btw... anybody heard about these cadworx very nice addons:
- ElectroMOD - 3D Electrical Hardware Block Library
- Hoffman Shapes Library (Ductwork)
- PlantMO
- ECE Cadworx Electrical

???.
Greets from garlic from frozen Europe

----------


## Captai.Ed

I have had the same problem, I believe that a clean install may help XP and Acad and CW09.
I have had revit installed and this info came off the Coade website, so maybe the cause is software conflict somewhere.

CADWorx 2009 is NOT compatible with:

    * AutoCAD 2009 (64 bit version)
    * AutoCAD 2008 (64 bit version)
    * Any Autodesk vertical product based on 64 bit version of AutoCAD 2008 or AutoCAD 2009
    * AutoCAD Electrical 2009/2008 (64 bit version)
    * AutoCAD Mechanical 2009/2008 (64 bit version)
    * Autodesk Mechanical Desktop 2009/2008 (64 bit version)
    * Autodesk Architecture 2009 (64 bit version)
    * Autodesk MEP 2009 (64 bit version)
    * Autodesk P&ID 2009 (64 bit version)
    * AutoCAD LT
    * Autodesk Inventor
    * Autodesk Revit

----------


## bugmenot1

anyone here?

----------


## skhan

i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...
I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....anybody can help me..

----------


## skhan

i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...


I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....can anybody help me?..See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## jhonniewalk

Please upload it at hxxp://www.megaupload.com, when the upload is finished copy paste the resulted link here to download  :Smile:

----------


## VanniDiCarlo

Hi, there
i have windows vista 32, i'm trying to install cadworx soft, since long time back. Yes, in XP it work fine, but in vista only the package for equipemnt, and structure work. Plant pro, P&Id are not working. I'm studing why? From the same installation, same package, there are two different runs, of the soft.
If one day i will get the news i will share theme.

----------


## Tiberius

> i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...
> I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....can anybody help me?..



You have *****s also for Steel, IP, Datasheets and DesignReview?
If yes can you load them?

Thank you

----------


## Ocuta

Please, I need cadworx 2009 ***** send me dzocuta@hotmail.com

----------


## Ocuta

Please, send me cadworx 2009 ***** plant eqp send dzocuta@hotmail.com

----------


## Ocuta

someone send me cadworx plant eqp 2009 ***** send dzocuta@hotmail.com

----------


## mavericklf1

> i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...
> I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....can anybody help me?..



You can sent it by e-mail, this is mine: mavericklf@hotmail.com, I have the seral for Pipe Data Pro, give your mail to send you the serial

Regards :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## jhonniewalk

> i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...
> I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....can anybody help me?..



Can you send me by email jhonniewalk@gmail.com

----------


## ravishe

> Yes, it would be nice if we get an answer. I asked a few people but nothing happend till now. If there is a c***k out for a part of the cadworx suite please share it
> You can get the whole 2009 suite here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Without any ********.




But It requres hardware lock, so the only option is the *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pl provide me at ravishe2k6@gmail.com

----------


## cloudswhite

Please, I need cadworx 2009 ***** send me kipohome@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## mansur415

> i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...
> I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....can anybody help me?..



Dear Skhan!
Im looking a while for de path or cr&ck for Pipe Data Pro & Pipe Support pro too.
Pls. send me a copy if you have them.      mansur415@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## mohamedbadawy

*hay guys i have the full package of cadworkx 2008 but it asked me about the type of the dongol (hardware protection) and the also i have the ***** which is 3 files to be add to the program folder so, when i finished installing and ***** the program i open it and the autocad appears and asked me about the type of units i will use then it gives me a featal error and the autocad closed. Please if any body face the same problem and find the solution please send it to me on eng.m.badawy@gmail.com* 

See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## reyco

skhan you have ***** for cadworx equip, PID steel,isogen....
you can upload with rapidshare.com
thx

----------


## Ocuta

Hi,

I get the ***** in this site (CADWorxPlant2009H.dll), but happens that errors with message below:

 FATAL ERROR : Unhandled c000000dh Exception at 78138a8ch

 I use acad2009 with XP
 Please, If possible help me:

1) which autocadversion do you use? acad2008 or acad2009.
2) which serial you use for autocad? if possible, send me the ***** please
3) I use the windows xp, and you?
4) which hardlook you select for instalation of the cadworx plant , green or red ?
5) Send me dll for cadworx plant 2009

I appreciate the attention and hope your help,

 Regards,

----------


## Ocuta

The date ***** cadworxplant2009h.dll is 7/16/2007
I need   cadworxplant2009.ARX in this date 7/16/2007
Plz send me dzocuta@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## xav

Hy Im new in this forum, my name is Xavier. I can help you with the ***** of pipe data pro, I attach it
If you can help me with the *****s of cadworks (p&id, isogen, and others) I will be grateful  :Big Grin:

----------


## xav

Hy again if someone need the ******** for cadworx 2008 I posted in rapidshare
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Im running under windows xp with cad 2008, and runs ok

----------


## polkoks4

Boys, help please. Needed program IRAP RMS, TEMPEST, DACQUS, RESVIEW-II and  ***** to them. Beforehand I thank for responses my colleagues on this site!
My e-mail: poltavchenkod@yahoo.com

----------


## sohailch_427

> Hy again if someone need the ******** for cadworx 2008 I posted in rapidshare
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Im running under windows xp with cad 2008, and runs ok



plz. send it again, as download limit 10 times completed. or plz send it on my id  sohailkhalid60@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Ocuta

guy , the cadworxplant2009.dll that is in this forum , only for autocad 2008 , 

Tiberius , can you explane me how you modifed the DLL , I will modify it for autocad 2009.
thanks

----------


## Tiberius

Dear Ocuta,

I have receive the *****s from someone else, I didn't create them.
I am search the ***** for acad 2009 also, and also for the other modules, like : steel, datasheets, review, but no success.

----------


## daffodil

plz. send it again, as download limit 10 times completed. or plz send it on my id lonkarvijay@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## bbbb0707

I am looking for full pack of Cadworx 2009 and *****s. Could please anyone help me? My email address is nysbak@gmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## afycenter

Hello.

I have *** ******* 8.3,omni 3d v.8 with *****,petrel 2008 with *****,surpac minex with *****, datamine with *****,Hampson Russell, geographix with *****...

I need : vulcan6 *****,promax 2 , vista 7 or 8, micromine, focus and mesa 3d



afycenter@hotmail.comSee More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## gxm417

I need cadworx 2009 full instalation and *****
xsjs_binglun@126.com
Thank You!

----------


## jhonniewalk

Can someone please share the CADWorx Plant 2009 / CADWorx Equipment 2009 that works on Windows Vista and AutoCAD 2009.

Regards

----------


## donne12

pls send. tis ma e-mail. ninazcute@yahoo.com. tnx.

----------


## nimasuen

Pls does anyone know how to get isogen to run with cadworx 2008.
Cadworx 2008 (*****ed) always fails when i have isogen installed.

----------


## donne12

> Contact my  ...siddoru@ yahoo.com
> I was traveling .... now i'm back .. you can send me an e-mail and i will reply with the ***** for cadworx plant 2009.
> I'm loking ***** for coade caesarII 5.0, 5.1 if you have it please send it to me



please send me the *****. thanx. "ninazcute@yahoo.com"

----------


## kamalsiddqui

Hi 
Please can you help me to know someone to re-upload ***** for Cadworx 2009 Professionals Plant2009.exe , ISOGEN2009.exe , Equipment2009.exe , DesignReview2009.exe , P&ID2009.exe , IP2009.exe , STEEL2009.exe , DATASHEETS2009.exe I don't know how to modify the ***** for CW for example CADWorxPlant2009.arx , CADWorxPlant2009.dll and CADWorxPlant2009H.dll i am waiting! my email address is kamalsiddq@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## xav

> Hi 
> Please can you help me to know someone to re-upload ***** for Cadworx 2009 Professionals Plant2009.exe , ISOGEN2009.exe , Equipment2009.exe , DesignReview2009.exe , P&ID2009.exe , IP2009.exe , STEEL2009.exe , DATASHEETS2009.exe I don't know how to modify the ***** for CW for example CADWorxPlant2009.arx , CADWorxPlant2009.dll and CADWorxPlant2009H.dll i am waiting! my email address is kamalsiddq@gmail.com
> 
> thanks



Bro check the forum SIDDORU posted in this link  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] this ***** is for cadworx 2009 working perfect under cad 2008 I tested and works. this ***** only works for the plant  :Wink:

----------


## kamalsiddqui

thank you 

regards: :Smile: )

----------


## bamuti

I really need this Cadworx *****. Please send me a copy to avante84@hotmail.com. Appreciate your consideration.

----------


## perko

Can someone help me with a ***** for Cadworx 2009 Plant Pro

Please send me ***** to geoperk@gmail.com

Once I get one I'm more than willing to help other

----------


## Tiberius

*****'s for P&ID, Plant, EQP.:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If someone has *****'s for DesignReview, Datasheets, Steel. 
Please load.
Thank you

----------


## lulliri

Thanks Tiberius......

See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## buterfly385

HI!
Have you get the plant pro c***k? If You are please can you send it to me at buterfly385@gmail.com? Ihave PV-elite 2005 c***k for share... 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## nhv12

> Dear Skhan!
> Im looking a while for de path or cr&ck for Pipe Data Pro & Pipe Support pro too.
> Pls. send me a copy if you have them.      mansur415@hotmail.com
> Thanks in advance



I send pipe data pro and pipe support to you. please check your email

----------


## nhv12

pipe data pro 7.5 and pipe support with ***** 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nhv12

pipe data pro 7.5 and pipe support with ***** 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ganagnost02

pls send me the ***** ganagnost02@yahoo.gr for CADWorx plan 2009 full pack

tnxxxx

----------


## nhv12

***** for cadworx2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lulliri

> ***** for cadworx2009
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The ***** is old, and work only on Autodesk v2008 series........

----------


## jancouma

Hi everybody,
Can someone send me the ***** for CAESAR II & CADWORX 2009 to jancouma@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## cub4libr3

The link for Cadworkx 2009 where you can find the software without *****

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lulliri

> Hi everybody,
> Can someone send me the ***** for CAESAR II & CADWORX 2009 to jancouma@hotmail.com
> Thanks



which is the version of CAESAR II that you search/want.......??????????

----------


## kamalsiddqui

pls send me the ***** kamalsiddq@gmail.com for CADWorx 2009 full packs
thnxsss

----------


## nimasuen

> thanks



hi, if u have the cadworx plant 2009, could u pls share?

See More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## nimasuen

> i have 100% working ***** for both software...how can i upload these for you people...
> I also need a craked version of piping data-Pro software....can anybody help me?..



Pls send to me at nimasuen@gmail.com, thanx bro.

----------


## nimasuen

> Pls does anyone know how to get isogen to run with cadworx 2008.
> Cadworx 2008 (*****ed) always fails when i have isogen installed.



try it in acad 2006

----------


## lserpach

check this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. you'll find a Cadwork 2009 training reference book.

----------


## castornorono

please cadworx 2009 ******** ----- require

----------


## Ocuta

Anyone have this files for cadworx ?
- ElectroMOD - 3D Electrical Hardware Block Library
- Hoffman Shapes Library (Ductwork)
- Hoffman Shapes Library (Electrical)
- PlantMO
- ECE Cadworx Electrical
can you send me this files , my e mail is dzocuta@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## fakharjul

hi all

if u have cadworx plant2009 plz i need it

----------


## Jasem

Autodesk AutoCAD CADWorx P&ID 2010 ObjectARX FULL:

Download from SharingMatrix:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download from RapidShare:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RBSMC

Hi everyone! 
I also had a fatal error problem with cadworx2009 and ----- (downloaded from some of previous posts links), with Autocad2008. Here how is problem solved:

1 First I downloaded and installed service pack 1 for acad2008 from autodesk - it didn't help at first.
2 After that I uninstalled cadworxplant2009 and reboot comp
3 Installed again by instructions **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 - install products -> cadworx plant professional ->cadworx plant -> red USB -> "no" -> after installation choose to reboot later -> overwrite correspondent ----- files in support folder
 - install cadworx isogen -> do not reboot
 - install cadworx equipment -> red USB -> "no" -> again without reboot -> overwrite correspondent ----- files in support folder
 - same procedure for P&ID

After reboot, there is no more fatal error message on opening. I didn't tested later software behavior because I'm just beginner in cadworx (going to read some tutorials  :Smile:  )

----------


## fakharjul

hi 
    any body have cadworx fieldpipe plz send me

----------


## RBSMC

Can't find video training course nowhere. Is it possible no one has it !?!

----------


## mqghas

Dears All
Plz help me i need cad worx 2010 -----, If you have please mail me
mqghas@yahoo.com

----------


## vinay002

> Yes, it would be nice if we get an answer. I asked a few people but nothing happend till now. If there is a c***k out for a part of the cadworx suite please share it
> You can get the whole 2009 suite here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Without any ********.



can i get link of cadworx 2009 


please send me the link on vinayak_002@rediffmail.comSee More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## xav

Hey everybody if someone need the cadworx 2009 working with autocad 2008, check the links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Good luck

----------


## rauf123

I can help you. first u give me the both soft.

----------


## castornorono

please helpme what specification for cadworx < 10" fittings load

----------


## aseptman

can anybody has cadworx plant 2010?

----------


## Harishchopr

It is not working on Windows 7 ....
please upload CadworX 2010 please.

----------


## nude032000

Right here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is the full of CADworx pro 2009 + c$#@k that you all looking for. 100% working with XP 32bit

1. CADworx plant pro
2. CADworx isogen
3. CADworx steel
4. CADworx equipment
5. CADworx p&id
6. CADworx datasheet

----------


## aseptman

dear nude03200, some probs of speed.
Can you please upload the ******** folder separately
Thanxs

----------


## kamalsiddqui

some probs of speed.
Can you please upload the ******** folder separately
Thanxs

----------


## sikkil

do you have the ******** for desgn review, datasheets and steel as well? thank you.....

----------


## sikkil

dear nude032000 can you upload it on megaupload? thank you very much.

----------


## namasral

> Right here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is the full of CADworx pro 2009 + c$#@k that you all looking for. 100% working with XP 32bit
> 
> 1. CADworx plant pro
> ...



=============

i have try it ..ok excellent ? ..for your post ?...actually i downloaded many times ..but can it works with autocad 2009 or even for Autocad2006?.... any tips...i used Vista instead of XP?

----------


## cyrusbrosoto

Dear Skhan!



Pls. send me the link download for cadworx 2009 thanksSee More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## cyrusbrosoto

Dear Skhan!

Pls. send me a link download for ----- cadworx 2009 my email is cyrusbrosoto@yahoo.com

----------


## varunsway

please send on my email too. v.verma112@yahoo.in

----------


## reza_c00lboy

please send to me on reza_sammy@yahoo.com :Cool:

----------


## Control65

hi
please send on my email too : reza_elec20@yahoo.com

thank a lot.

----------


## eminayka

Please can you send me ----- any Honeywell Unisim Design with license 

Thanks
my e-mail is .... eminayka@hotmail.com

----------


## mshakeel44

Latest Petrophysics and wireline logging techniques:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## www2

hi

please send on my email too : teospanjol@gmail.com

thank a lot.

----------


## mshakeel44

Whats new in wireline logging? (NMR/MRIL Logging)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bendorf

dear friend
please share a ftp for all products of Coade. i am ready to buy them

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source


ind_raj@ymail.comSee More: Cadworx Plant 2009

----------


## cadmate

hi everyone,  i know you are good in software here, can i ask for you guys to send me a full pack of CADworx 2009. i'm a biginner here. Pls somebody help. your response is a warm appreciated. god bless you all

----------


## cadmate

can you send to my email joe_ian3376@yahoo.com. thanks again

----------


## dungdhts

go to 4share.com , get soft from there 6 parts

----------


## aseptman

any one PVelite 2009 or later please

----------


## hameedandsons

I also need this software with -----. can any body provide me?

----------


## cadmate

> I also need this software with -----. can any body provide me?



Pm me if you need the software joe_ian@yahoo.com

----------


## aseptman

2010 cadworx was available in this forum pl chk

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Eng.soft2015

ITASCA Software available:
FLAC 7.0
FLAC3D 5.0
PFC 5.0
KUBRIX Geo 12.0
3DEC 5.0
UDEC 6.0

If you interested, please send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------

